# Curtains



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

I am looking at replacing the blinds in the queen bed slide out area. Has anyone hung curtains instead? Can you order the same fabric from Keystone that they use on the window treatments?


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I was thinking about some of those cloth accordian blinds to replace the aluminum jobs. My feet rattle them all night long!

Don't know about the material.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

shake1969 said:


> I was thinking about some of those cloth accordian blinds to replace the aluminum jobs. My feet rattle them all night long!
> 
> Don't know about the material.
> [snapback]81485[/snapback]​


Howdy
I noticed that you have a 21RS. I just bought a 2006 21RS. Do you have any tips or tricks that you could share? I was wondering where you put your trash can inside the camper? The one under the sink is so tiny.
Also whats under your sofa is there storage there? I forgot to look.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Also whats under your sofa is there storage there? I forgot to look.

About 1/2 storage
And the other end is the Water Pump
If I remember correctly

Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Also whats under your sofa is there storage there? I forgot to look.
> 
> About 1/2 storage
> And the other end is the Water Pump
> ...


1/2 of the couch is storage that is only accessable from the outside.
The other 1/2 is the water pump compartment.


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

KYwoman,

I added curtains to our 21rs, but for a different reason. I ordered another set of the privacy curtains that are within the queen slide-to place in front of each bunk. The kids were complaining that it was too bright at bed time. They have to be ordered through your local Dealer. If you decide to go this route, I wish you better luck than I had. I ordered mine back on 12/5, and just recently received them. Keystone sent the incorrect curtains, three times...

Best of luck...

It seems other have already responded to your under sofa questions.

BTW, I still use the tiny trash can under the sink, I just empty more often,

Jose


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You can get nice shade min-binds at Lowes/Home Depot.

Here is what mine looks like...VERY quite at night


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I used fabric and velcro, see my gallery. Easy on and off, no noise

John


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Since I sew, I went to Walmart, found some fabric that I likeed, and made curtains. I went fancy and lined them (I have made them for our house too).
I left the blinds in place, but pulled them up. If we need ventilation in the bunk at any time, we can open the curtains and lower the blinds (yeah, I know crinkle, crinkle in the night







). 
Getting the curtain rods off the hooks was the hardest part. But, they look nice.
If I figure out how to post photos, I can do so.

Rita


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We bought roll-up shades at Lowes, they work great.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

kywoman,

All our trash goes in a plastic bag, outside the camper. I hang one of those with the drawstring on the hook that's on the fold down cook top, or on a nail in a nearby tree, if there is one, (although I NEVER put in a nail, myself). Before dark, the bag taken down to the community dumpster and placed inside, to deter the little critters (like skunks and raccoons) and bigger critters, (like big skunks and bears).

There is a little waste can mounted to the inside of the door of the cabinet under the sink. Little trash goes there. I agree it isn't much. Unless you're living in the camper 24/7, you won't need a formal trashcan in the rig, IMO. Take a walk outside and put it in the bag, it's nice out, anyway.

A drawer and the water pump take up the forward underseat compartment. My Weber Baby Q grill takes up space in the aft compartment.

Tip 1 is figure out how to winterize your rig in the fall, before winter sets in. Frozen lines can crack and cause HUGE problems. Don't forget the outside shower.

Tip 2: Get a good flashlight, one that recharges on 110, so you'll always be ready. I'll never forget our maiden voyage and arriving after dark, and trying to set up camp using the back-up lights of the TV. Remember to charge that badboy up before the journey, though.

Tip 3 would be get a water pressure regulator for your waterhose hookup to city water. Sometimes the campground pressure is too great for the little lines to bear.

Tip 4: If you're frying bacon, go ahead and take the smoke detector down off the wall and take the battery out. It's going to go off and it's going to drive you nuts. Just remember to hook it back up when you're done.

HAVE FUN!


----------

